# Lazy Day



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

So I had an exam today so yesterday was a lazy day for the tiels since I spent all day studying, they did get a shower in the morning though and even though I was studying I had to procrastinate throughout the day by taking pics Here are some lazy day pics. Pic heavy like always pics arent very exciting ( being a lazy day and all) but I am a proud mom and love showing off my babies, and love seeing everyone elses birds as well

Shower
















Drying off








Napping
















They like to climb and play on my pillows ( I have to wash my sheets quite alot lol)
































Funny pic of Cupid shaking








Cupids totally in love!








cute pic of Cupid stretching








Some professional model pics! because they are such adorable models! Cupid wanted to cooperate more than Aero, I was bugging them after I covered the cage for bedtime so she decided it was bedtime whether I was taking pics or not 

































Lastly I have a short video clip of what Aero decided to do all afternoon today, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZnhM4-6udmQ&feature=youtu.be


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

I love the pic of Aero drying off, and also the ones of them in your bed. Roo also loves to play in the sheets. She has a huge thing for running her tongue along the wrinkles, kind of like a cat might pat them.


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

Your babies are absolutely adorable and you take the best shots of Cupid!


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

Thanks Michelle Haha thats funny what roo does, sounds so cute! 

Thanks Meaggiedear Cupid is a good model, but then what cockatiel isnt?


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

The pic of Aero all fluffy makes me want to shove my nose into her feathers. Not that I totally annoy my birds by doing that. Never.


----------



## hanna (Apr 14, 2012)

All those pics are adorable, I love where they are in the water.... is this a flat dish you offer them to have a bath?

Love it


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

hanna said:


> All those pics are adorable, I love where they are in the water.... is this a flat dish you offer them to have a bath?
> 
> Love it


Thanks Hanna! No, mine wont go near a dish of water lol I either mist them or put them in the shower. I used to take them in the shower with me but now I just put them on the bottom of the stall and point the water at the wall so they just get the spray back from the wall and they love it.


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

xoxsarahxox said:


> Thanks Hanna! No, mine wont go near a dish of water lol I either mist them or put them in the shower. I used to take them in the shower with me but now I just put them on the bottom of the stall and point the water at the wall so they just get the spray back from the wall and they love it.


I will have to try the shower stall thing. I just bought them a double shower perch so they each have their own place to stand while showering but they look pretty content with the shower bouncing off the wall. But then again your birds always look happy and content with everything they do. Lol.


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Precious as always  And wow, Aero really gets wet doesn't she? Too cute! And she chatters like my Baretta. She is my only girl that makes a lot of noise! Cupid's shaking off picture made me laugh


----------



## SuzieQueue (Mar 12, 2012)

how gorjus are they ... and loving the water by the looks  thanks for sharing


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

Such pretty tiels!


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

Thanks everyone


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

Those are too CUTE! 



xoxsarahxox said:


> Cupid is a good model, but then what cockatiel isnt?


Kirk! He absolutely *hates* the camera..he sees it, hisses, and runs! LOL


----------



## Dreamcatchers (Apr 17, 2011)

Beautiful birds and such great photos.


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

Haha Bailey!  I guess kirk is not very photogenic then! Maybe he'll come round one day! Im sure mine are sick of seeing the camera lol


Thanks Dreamcatchers!


----------



## AMSD (Nov 2, 2010)

GORGEOUS!!!! (as always)
I have been off the forum for a few months and your little cuties just got my first comment 
I'm so happy to see that they are doing great!
I hope that your exam went well


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

Wecome back  and thanks!


----------



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

Cupid still steals my heart with every pic !! Aero is such a pretty girl also


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

Awww thanks Rexiesmum!! Your birds are gorgeous too


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

All the pictures of Aero and Cupid are so adorable,I enjoyed then all.


----------



## smays810 (Dec 27, 2011)

I really like the pictures of them in the shower. Those were really beautiful. My bird Lexi likes to play on the bed too she will run from one side of the bed to the other until something gets her attention then she stops but its soo funny to see her run, its even funnier when I call her name and she runs to me.LOL


----------



## Debbie05 (Feb 9, 2010)

Sarah they are both so beautiful and Areo is showing her cinnamon a lot more. Will you breed them ? They will make such nice babies.


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

Thanks Debbie! You did a great job raising Cupid and your birds did a great job making him lol he is such a joy to have and hes so handsome!!!

I would love to breed someday, right now Cupid tries but Aero has it in her head that she should be on top so Im waiting until they are actually mating right ( if they get it right ) then I'll think more about breeding.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Aww they are so gorgeous


----------

